# Acapulco



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Portada Impresa - El Sol de Acapulco

Acapulco---third most violent city in the world!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Considering what is happening in the world right ow I doubt that it is correct.I guess they mean for countries that are not at war and that tkes a whole lot of cities out..Even that I do not think it is even close..


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

I've been living here more than 15 years and it certainly does not seem all that violent.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

That is 100% incorrect!

I don't even care what the source is

What they do to sell newspapers


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

If you can, post a link to the article you refer to and not just a link to a ever-changing newspapers front page. Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> If you can, post a link to the article you refer to and not just a link to a ever-changing newspapers front page. Thanks.


It would also be useful to know what sort of reputation this publication has in Acapulco.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> That is 100% incorrect!
> 
> I don't even care what the source is
> 
> What they do to sell newspapers


I notice that the two cities at the top of the list were both in Latin America (Caracas and a city in Honduras if I recall correctly). That suggests that they may not have sampled the world adequately. There must be cities in the Middle East at least as dangerous. And of course, there is the question of what you are measuring.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I notice that the two cities at the top of the list were both in Latin America (Caracas and a city in Honduras if I recall correctly). That suggests that they may not have sampled the world adequately. There must be cities in the Middle East at least as dangerous. And of course, there is the question of what you are measuring.


Here's a link to an English article about this list. It appears what is being measured is number of homicides per 100,000 residents. By this measure 34 of the "50 Most Violent Cities in the World" are in Latin America. The article states, "A full one-third of global homicides occur in Latin America even though the region has just 8% of the world's population, according to United Nations data." 

An important caveat is that, "The ranking doesn't count deaths in war zones or cities with unavailable data." It would be helpful to have specific information on which cities/regions were left out based on this exclusion criteria. Mogadishu? Kabul? 

The Most Violent Cities In The World - Business Insider


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> It would also be useful to know what sort of reputation this publication has in Acapulco.


_El Sol de Acapulco _is part of a large national chain of newspapers in Mexico. I think it publishes daily or 6 days a week in Acapulco. Local and national news. I don't question the paper's authenticity, nor that an article appeared in the paper discussing the violence/death rate in Acapulco. The OPs link took us not to the story but to the front page of the newspaper and the front page isn't static, it changes daily. I'm interested in the source for the statistics and what the article said in its entirety.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Longford said:


> _El Sol de Acapulco _is part of a large national chain of newspapers in Mexico. I think it publishes daily or 6 days a week in Acapulco. Local and national news. I don't question the paper's authenticity, nor that an article appeared in the paper discussing the violence/death rate in Acapulco. The OPs link took us not to the story but to the front page of the newspaper and the front page isn't static, it changes daily. I'm interested in the source for the statistics and what the article said in its entirety.


Here you go....https://news.vice.com/article/nearly-all-of-the-worlds-50-most-violent-cities-were-in-latin-america-in-2014


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

diablita said:


> Here you go....https://news.vice.com/article/nearly-all-of-the-worlds-50-most-violent-cities-were-in-latin-america-in-2014


Thanks for the link; not to El Sol de Acapulco, but to one of the leftist websites which links to another report. The accuracy of the report may be questionable, but there's no doubt there's been a lot of violence in Acapulco. Does it rank #3? I'm not convinced.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Longford said:


> Thanks for the link; not to El Sol de Acapulco, but to one of the leftist websites which links to another report. The accuracy of the report may be questionable, but there's no doubt there's been a lot of violence in Acapulco. Does it rank #3? I'm not convinced.


Sorry, here's a link to the original article in El Sol de Acapulco..Acapulco, tercera ciudad más violenta del mundo


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Longford, if you're interested, here's a link to the website of the group which compiled the listing. This link takes you to an article responding to a critique of their study by the government of the Brazilian state of Goiás.

I haven't looked at the website in detail. I had just seen this Mexican organization referenced on various other sites which published the ranking of the most violent cities (as defined in their study which seems to be based on number of homicides per capita).

Respuesta a la crítica que la Secretaría de Seguridad Pública del Estado de Goiás hace al Ranking de las 50 Ciudades más Violentas del Mundo (2014)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> Longford, if you're interested, here's a link to the website of the group which compiled the listing. This link takes you to an article responding to a critique of their study by the government of the Brazilian state of Goiás.
> 
> I haven't looked at the website in detail. I had just seen this Mexican organization referenced on various other sites which published the ranking of the most violent cities (as defined in their study which seems to be based on number of homicides per capita).
> 
> Respuesta a la crítica que la Secretaría de Seguridad Pública del Estado de Goiás hace al Ranking de las 50 Ciudades más Violentas del Mundo (2014)


Thanks for posting this link, ojos. I wonder what the political agenda of the group responsible for gathering these statistics is. Here I am, making a second cynical post in one day!


----------

